# Cabaret Voltaire is so awesome, why did i lose my time listening to New Order?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Love em, especially the raw rendition live album woaw what a sound, it litherally kill

I hate pastel electronica soft crap , but like hard grinding industrial electronica
Oh yeah this band so good so cool.

:tiphat:

What are your mandatory listening if i like hard grinding industrial, like CV, crap im sorry Ops i post in classical forum i ment non-classical.


----------

